# The Order of the White Lotus



## Falthor (Jul 20, 2008)

Who knocks at the guarded gate?  Yes, this club is dedicated solely to the Nickelodeon program _Avatar: The Last Airbender_.  Albeit a children's show, this anime-styled, martial arts adventure is the only program I care to watch on that stupid channel.  With an eclectic mix of drama, martial arts, and an interlocking story of destiny, along with some elements of philosophy and Eastern tradition thrown into the mix, this show is by far one of the greatest shows in television.  And believe it or not, it's rated TV-Y7 in the United States.  Talk about phenomenal.

Discuss everything here, most of the next few weeks being about the finale that, in my opinion, was slightly rushed.

*Grand Lotuses*

I. _Grand Master_: Falthor

*Members*
II. Salamander
III. Peegeray
IV. Blastoise428
V. Flametail
VI. Aobaru
VII. Zora of Termina


----------



## Keltena (Jul 21, 2008)

Ooh! Join! Joinjoinjoinjoinjoin! [/hyper]

Yeah... anyway, I love Avatar, and, um... The finale was awesome, but I agree it was a little bit rushed (I'm mainly sad that we didn't get to see what happened to Azula).

So. Um. Hi. I may or may not be able to contribute to discussion a little more in the future.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm so joining, i love avatar
i think they should have added another episode into the finale, so it wasn't as rushed, and an epilogue
unless they /are/ making an epilogue, they did leave a lot of loose ends to tie up so hopefully they'll make an epilogue


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope to sweet Gummy Bear heaven that the series isn't over. Wonderful, wonderful show. In fact... Tah Dah!


----------



## Falthor (Jul 22, 2008)

The series is over.  Enough said.  I hate people coming up with fake theories about the series' ending because it's over and that's enough to know.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd like to join. n_n

I'm not sure of my opinion on the finale yet. I loved it, of course, and was satisfied with the ending, but I don't think I've watched it enough times to really tell what I think about it. I just wish that we had been able to learn more about _everything_.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  

We'll start with the basics: favorites.  Favorite character, scene, episode, etc.?  Elaborate as to why your favorites are indeed your favorites.


----------



## Aobaru (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd like to join. Avatar is the only thing on Nick worth watching. 

The finale did feel a bit rushed to me, but Mike and Bryan DID say there will be more stories set in the Avatar world, so I'm excited. n_n

My favorite characters are Zuko, because he reminds me of myself, and Katara, because Waterbending is awesome. 

_The Avatar and the Firelord_ was probably my favorite episode. It was just so overwhelming, learning how the war started and such.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 28, 2008)

I am ashamed of myself for not joining this yet. Basically, I am a rabid fan who beat herself for being out the night of the finale and not seeing most of the Fire season because I don't watch TV except for that.

Favorite episode was the last one in the first season, the one with the attack on the Northern Water Tribe. It made me cry and I do tend to love tear-jerkers. :'3
Or that one where Jet (was that his name?) dies. That was sad too.
Or the one from the second season where it was like 6 different mini-episodes, each having to do with one or two of the characters. I don't know why thogh. :/

Favorite character is easily Toph or Aang. Azula would be tied with them too but she scares the shit outta me. >>

I don't easily have a favorite scene though, so.

:D?


----------



## Falthor (Jul 28, 2008)

Favorite character: Zuko, because he is the most developed of the cast.  He is the true definition of character, as he has evolved tremendously from the first episode to the final episode.  His realization of himself and whom he is are what truly constitute a great character.  

Favorite episode: Though it's really hard to decide, I personally think that "Sokka's Master" is my favorite: it has elements of characterization, true battling (with swords, to boot!), and some ingenious elements thrown in there (the Order of the White Lotus expanded even more).

Favorite scene: The kiss scene at the end of the series finale.  I mean, who wouldn't love it?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 28, 2008)

Favorite Character: Sokka. Don't have a specific reason. 
Favorite Episode: Um, problably The Beach or the episode with Aang going to school.
Favorite scene: The part of The Beach where Azula scares the guy away with her world domination thing.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 31, 2008)

You're talking about "The Headband," Blastoise428.

Now, let's talk about the finale.  Personally, I don't think it was too great, as many thought it was.  It felt a bit _Deus Ex Machina_ and some of the characters lacked development, and many questions have been left unanswered, many things left out, relationships unspoken still left unspoken for God knows why, and others.  What did you guys think of it?


----------



## Keltena (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought the finale was wonderful -- sure, it sucks that it has to be over, but they tied it up quite nicely for the most part. Like I said, my one real complaint was that we didn't learn what happened to Azula.


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 31, 2008)

Uh, can I join?

I really liked the final shows. Although, it did feel rushed, and uh, their first attempt during the eclipse seems to have the build up the final had.

Although, what was missing was a Sokka and Toph talk. I know they seems more like friends, but they way Toph acts around him kind of points towards her liking him (remember the scene where Toph was saved by Suki in The Serpent's Pass) I'm not sure if its just me wanting them together or not. But, they needed to talk in the last episode.

And the one thing that bugged me the most that they didn't say. Zuko's Mother. I just want to know...


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 14, 2008)

yea, the only reason i still go to serebii is because I'm the owner of the avatar club there.  I'd like to join this one, and if you're possibly going to make it so there are different nations and differnt club memebrs are part of differnt nations, im in fire.  Also I know everything that has been released so far about the avatar movie (called the last airbender for copyright reasons).  Ill tell about that in a different post tho.


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 14, 2008)

Joining.

Favorite Character: Toph
Favorite Episode: The Waterbending Master (Favorite fight scene, character development, etc)
Favorite Scene: Ah... too many choices.

I would have liked to see more of how Azula was raised and what happens to her after the finale. Same for Zuko's mother.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark_star said:


> Zuko's Mother. I just want to know...


Me too!
Please can I join!


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Dec 11, 2008)

Join?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 28, 2009)

lol is anyone still checking this club?  if not can a mod just close it plz?


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Mar 29, 2009)

I do occasionally. *sob* This was the first time I'd ever spoken to other A:TLA fans.


----------



## Keltena (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm still here~ Just... not much to say. ^^;


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 29, 2009)

kk, just wondering if i'm the only one checking for something to happen


----------

